# Lowered Tobacco Taxes in CA!



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

"From another forum."


A rare bit of good news for cigar smokers—taxes in California are going down. The California Board of Equalization will lower the state's surtax on Other Tobacco Products, which includes premium cigars, on July 1. California is one of the largest cigar markets in the country.



Each year, the BOE reviews the state's sales tax structure to ensure it is fair and uniform, then adjusts accordingly.
This year, the board opted to cut the current surtax rate from 41.11 percent to 33.02 percent.



Surtaxes are paid by distributors, and part of the revenues go to tobacco-health education programs, but the reduction could mean consumers pay a lower price for premium smokes.

:smoke:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Now this is finally some good news even though I live part time in San Diego...I had not read about it. This calls for a celebration and a good cigar.


----------



## Presbo (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow this is Great!

A rare bit of good news for cigar smokers-taxes in California are going down. The California Board of Equalization will lower the state's surtax on Other Tobacco Products, which includes premium cigars, on July 1. California is one of the largest cigar markets in the country.

Each year, the BOE reviews the state's sales tax structure to ensure it is fair and uniform, then adjusts accordingly.
This year, the board opted to cut the current surtax rate from 41.11 percent to 33.02 percent.

Surtaxes are paid by distributors, and part of the revenues go to tobacco-health education programs, but the reduction could mean consumers pay a lower price for premium smokes.

:smoke:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

Awesome news


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

No one in CA saw this!


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

Thats great news, wish they'd do this in Indiana.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Probably have something to do with the Cigar smoking governator!!


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

very good news for us here. hopefully the prices go down.


----------



## JustOneMoreStick (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow I thought they were trying to tax them out of existence I guess the budget needs more people buying cigars.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Here's the explanation: Stogie News: California Taxin


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

So what did you smoke Gary?



Cigary said:


> Now this is finally some good news even though I live part time in San Diego...I had not read about it. This calls for a celebration and a good cigar.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Hopefully this will make it's way east and give us Floridian's some relief. Good news....


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Dave73 - I don't understand your post. Florida has no state tax on cigars.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

ghe said:


> Dave73 - I don't understand your post. Florida has no state tax on cigars.


Oh geez. Thats what I get for not paying attention to what I'm reading/writing so early in the morning. Ugh. Embarrassed. :dunno:


----------



## dasronin (May 31, 2010)

California needs a Governor that smokes cigars AND loves to shoot black rifles!


----------



## Stevebro (Jul 8, 2010)

That's some good news.

Do B&M's pay when they purchase wholesale? i.e. have they likely paid the higher 41% on product they presently have on their shelves and we might see some small drops on later purchased inventory?


----------



## Fia (Jul 13, 2010)

Good news indeed. I think there will lots of people against the drop if for no other reason than citing the potential lost tax revenue. It would really help if the cigar smokers tried to increase their purchases in state and not so much online since that is where many are purchasing now. So then the numbers might show a win/win scenario in that lower tax rate will actually equate to higher tax collections from people keeping their money in state.


----------

